# From Miami to Portland Maine



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 2, 2018)

In Boston I will have to change station, is that true?  How about luggage?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, you will need to change train stations.  I am not sure if you can check luggage all the way through to Portland, ME from Miami.  However, you will need to bring your carryon luggage with you when changing stations.  When I did the trip a while ago, I changed between Boston South and Boston North.  I understand it is possible (and possibly easier on the T) to change between Back Bay and Boston North.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 2, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Yes, you will need to change train stations.  I am not sure if you can check luggage all the way through to Portland, ME from Miami.  However, you will need to bring your carryon luggage with you when changing stations.  When I did the trip a while ago, I changed between Boston South and Boston North.  I understand it is possible (and possibly easier on the T) to change between Back Bay and Boston North.


Thank you!  I will check out the map and the T schedule.  

Too bad there is no Red Sox games or I would just stay a day or two.  Always wanted to attend a Fenway game.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 2, 2018)

Well even putting aside the station change, the Downeaster doesn't offer checked baggage, so you really won't be able to do it.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 2, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Well even putting aside the station change, the Downeaster doesn't offer checked baggage, so you really won't be able to do it.


Oh my!  I had no idea.  Thank you for the info!  

I suppose I will just get a taxi then. 

How come I always have to do a puzzle kind of thing before posting?


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 2, 2018)

I figured out - it's because my account is new.  Lol


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 2, 2018)

Well you don't even have an account proper yet. As far as I know, guests always have to do a captcha to make sure you're not a bot.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Well you don't even have an account proper yet. As far as I know, guests always have to do a captcha to make sure you're not a bot.


He has registered and is a member and no longer a guest.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 2, 2018)

pennyk said:


> He has registered and is a member and no longer a guest.


Test


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes! Thank you!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2018)

If you have checked baggage going north, you will need to go to South Station (Back Bay has none) and it is easiest to transfer via taxi/Uber/Lyft. Also be aware that *ONLY* the overnight train handles checked bags!

If you can easily carry your bags, you can get off at Back Bay and board an Orange Line train of the T. The Orange Line goes directly (with a few stops) between Back Bay and North Station.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 3, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> If you have checked baggage going north, you will need to go to South Station (Back Bay has none) and it is easiest to transfer via taxi/Uber/Lyft. Also be aware that *ONLY* the overnight train handles checked bags!
> 
> If you can easily carry your bags, you can get off at Back Bay and board an Orange Line train of the T. The Orange Line goes directly (with a few stops) between Back Bay and North Station.


I would note that the Orange Line (and Green Line) North Station stop is a good three or four blocks from the actual North Station served by the Downeaster and commuter rail. So there is a significant amount of walking involved in taking the T there.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 3, 2018)

It’s under 1 block away. You do not even cross the any streets. It is probably a shorter walk than at South Station going from the train to the taxi.


----------



## AG1 (Nov 3, 2018)

There is a tunnel walkway from the "T" Orange/Green line station to the Boston North Station with escalators and elevators.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2018)

And Amtrak, in its infinite wisdom, carries baggage to Boston on only one train per day:  the overnight WAS-BOS train.  You'd either have to be on that train to get your baggage, or wait in South Station until that train arrives early in the AM.  Very poor service.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 4, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> And Amtrak, in its infinite wisdom, carries baggage to Boston on only one train per day:  *the overnight WAS-BOS train*.  You'd either have to be on that train to get your baggage, or wait in South Station until that train arrives early in the AM.  Very poor service.


These are minor points, but the overnight Regionals actually run all the way from Newport News to Boston. And since the LSL also carries checked baggage, the Regional is not the only train serving Boston with checked bags daily.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 4, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> It’s under 1 block away. You do not even cross the any streets. It is probably a shorter walk than at South Station going from the train to the taxi.


Hmm. Than I guess my phone gave us bad directions and we took the long way around or something. :wacko:


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Hmm. Than I guess my phone gave us bad directions and we took the long way around or something. :wacko:


Good thing it did not direct you into the river :lol:


----------



## Gracious Traveler (Nov 4, 2018)

If taking Amtrak all the way to Portland is important to you, then by all means do so.  The alternative is the (really) short walk from South Station to the Bus station, which has regular Express busses to Portland.  As a matter of fact, my booking on line from NYP to POR, Amtrak gives more choices for "connecting bus service" than for the Downeaster.  It's not a bad bus trip, and it is faster than the train.   I love a long leisurely train trip.  That said, taking a cab or UBER from South to North Station with luggage in  Boston Traffic is a worse bother for me.  (Have you booked your trip yet?)


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Hmm. Than I guess my phone gave us bad directions and we took the long way around or something. :wacko:


From the T station, 


exit station

turn left

walk a couple hundred feet (if that much)

North Station is on your left

North Station is also Boston Garden.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> These are minor points, but the overnight Regionals actually run all the way from Newport News to Boston. And since the LSL also carries checked baggage, the Regional is not the only train serving Boston with checked bags daily.


When you get past the age of 70, see if you're still singing the same tune.  There are LOADS of senior citizens who like to travel by train have dispoable income, and who cannot--for one reason or another--handle their own luggage.  Airlines have realized this decades ago.  Amtrak?


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 4, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> When you get past the age of 70, see if you're still singing the same tune.  There are LOADS of senior citizens who like to travel by train have dispoable income, and who cannot--for one reason or another--handle their own luggage.  Airlines have realized this decades ago.  Amtrak?


I'm not making a statement one way or the other about whether checked baggage is necessary or if that's an insufficient number of trains offering it. But it is incorrect to say that the overnight Regional is the only train with checked baggage serving the city.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok I just re-studied the options given to me on the Amtrak website and the overnight Was to Bos train is best paired with Star, assuming I am reading it correctly.

I will rethink the Boston to Portland leg.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 5, 2018)

troo troo tcrane said:


> Ok I just re-studied the options given to me on the Amtrak website and the overnight Was to Bos train is best paired with Star, assuming I am reading it correctly.
> 
> I will rethink the Boston to Portland leg.


I did a similar trip years ago from Orlando.  Train 92 to WAS, then 66 to BOS, then Downeaster to Portland.  If I did it again, I would do something different (but not sure what).  I did not enjoy the overnight trip from WAS to BOS.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 5, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I'm not making a statement one way or the other about whether checked baggage is necessary or if that's an insufficient number of trains offering it. But it is incorrect to say that the overnight Regional is the only train with checked baggage serving the city.


I know that; but this discussion is about Florida to Maine, not Syracuse to Boston.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 5, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> I know that; but this discussion is about Florida to Maine, not Syracuse to Boston.


You said, and I quote, "And Amtrak, in its infinite wisdom, carries baggage to Boston on only one train per day:  the overnight WAS-BOS train." Sounded to me like you were saying that the overnight Regional is the one and only train serving Boston with checked baggage each day. You didn't say anything about it being the only train on the NEC train to do that. You said that it's the _only_ train at all to do that. So I figured I'd clarify that the LSL also does.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 5, 2018)

troo troo tcrane said:


> Ok I just re-studied the options given to me on the Amtrak website and the overnight Was to Bos train is best paired with Star, assuming I am reading it correctly.
> 
> I will rethink the Boston to Portland leg.


The Downeaster is a very nice ride and I think that if you have the extra hour or two, you should take it. Just my two cents on that.


----------



## Maverickstation (Nov 6, 2018)

AG1 said:


> There is a tunnel walkway from the "T" Orange/Green line station to the Boston North Station with escalators and elevators.


That tunnel has been closed for awhile now due to a major construction project. The exit from the T to the street level only requires about. 1 block walk.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 6, 2018)

troo troo tcrane said:


> Ok I just re-studied the options given to me on the Amtrak website and the overnight Was to Bos train is best paired with Star, assuming I am reading it correctly.
> 
> I will rethink the Boston to Portland leg.


You don't have to twist your schedule around to ride the overnight train to Boston if you don't want to. Just make sure that your checked baggage does. You can check baggage from your originating station up to 48 hours in advance of your actual departure. Check it in a day early or so, and it will be waiting for you to pick up once you arrive in Boston.


----------



## Maverickstation (Nov 6, 2018)

The bus that leaves from South Station is Concord Coach. They offer frequent service and most times they are faster than the Downeaster. They show a movie and provide bottled water and a snack. They stow baggage for you in the luggage bays. When we take a day trip from Boston to Portland we often take the Downeaster one way and take Concord the other. Ken


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 7, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I did a similar trip years ago from Orlando.  Train 92 to WAS, then 66 to BOS, then Downeaster to Portland.  If I did it again, I would do something different (but not sure what).  I did not enjoy the overnight trip from WAS to BOS.


I have read in a post on this site calling the overnight Was to Bos train the crazy train. Lol


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 7, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> You don't have to twist your schedule around to ride the overnight train to Boston if you don't want to. Just make sure that your checked baggage does. You can check baggage from your originating station up to 48 hours in advance of your actual departure. Check it in a day early or so, and it will be waiting for you to pick up once you arrive in Boston.


I will be coming from about 1 to 1.5 hours from the train station so I am leaning toward just to pack light. We will each have a carry on and a back pack and that way we don't have to use baggage service.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 7, 2018)

troo troo tcrane said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I did a similar trip years ago from Orlando.  Train 92 to WAS, then 66 to BOS, then Downeaster to Portland.  If I did it again, I would do something different (but not sure what).  I did not enjoy the overnight trip from WAS to BOS.
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2018)

I’ve taken 66 many times. I agree that you do not get the best sleep on that train. Because of the numerous stops, the lights are not dimmed.

There is 1 Conductor out of WAS that announces



> Next stop is BWI in 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does not matter if it’s 11 pm and you are tryinig to sleep.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 7, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> I’ve taken 66 many times. I agree that you do not get the best sleep on that train. Because of the numerous stops, the lights are not dimmed.
> 
> There is 1 Conductor out of WAS that announces
> 
> It does not matter if it’s 11 pm and you are tryinig to sleep.


So it's just that you're trying to sleep and there's a bunch of stops with a lot of announcements?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2018)

No, but _most_ people want to sleep at 11 pm or midnight when their stop is at 2 am (NYP where 90% of the passengers get off) or at 4 am, 6 am or even 8 am (BOS).


----------



## daybeers (Nov 7, 2018)

I think adding to the 65/66/67 troubles is the fact that it takes forever compared to the already-long 8-hour trip from WAS to BOS on other Regionals. There is lots of schedule padding and dwell time to try to have semi-sane arrival times in the major cities and to accommodate overnight track work. The Amfleet Is get really boring after a while, especially if you can't see anything because it's dark out.

If you do decide to bring checked baggage (which in my opinion is a lot of luggage, so I would avoid the hassle), I would do what ehbowen recommended: drop your luggage off a day or two before your departure and it will be waiting for you in Boston.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Nov 7, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> What do you mean?


Can't remember what the post said exactly but I was left with the impression that train was more noisy than usual, with a somewhat party atmosphere.


----------



## AG1 (Nov 7, 2018)

troo troo tcrane said:


> Can't remember what the post said exactly but I was left with the impression that train was more noisy than usual, with a somewhat party atmosphere.


No parties observed by this rider, most people are trying to nap.


----------



## Triley (Nov 8, 2018)

AG1 said:


> No parties observed by this rider, most people are trying to nap.


Depends on the day of the week. By far most of my crazy stories involve 67/66.


the_traveler said:


> I’ve taken 66 many times. I agree that you do not get the best sleep on that train. Because of the numerous stops, the lights are not dimmed.
> It does not matter if it’s 11 pm and you are tryinig to sleep.
> 
> There is 1 Conductor out of WAS that announces
> ...


   

Unfortunately the rule books state that as a Regional, no lights are to be dimmed (except in the quiet car, which is an all day thing), and announcements are to be made. Many crews go against some or all parts of these rules, but if they get caught by the wrong person....back to following the rules for them in the future. I always kept the lights dimmed in the Cafe when it had business class upon departure of Back Bay, and upon departure of DC when heading home.


----------

